# Blister or Cyst on morphing tadpole



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

I gave two cobalt tinc tadpoles to my daughters 3rd grade class to raise to froglets for their class pet. One of the tadpoles has developed a cyst like growth on its body between it's rear leg joint and it's body. It's rather large (about 60-70% of the tadpoles body size) and clear with fluid inside of it. It has what looks like a blood vessel running through it. Both it's back legs have developed normally and it has just popped it's front legs. It's had this growth for about a month now and the tadpole has continued to develop and eat normally otherwise it just seems to have this growth get in it's way. I wish I had a camera that worked to get a picture of this because I've never seen anything like it. None of the other tadpoles I've raised have developed this either. The teacher tried to pop it once with a needle and it seemed to shrivel up for a while and look like it was going to fall off, then it filled back up with fluid and got even bigger. Now that it's going to morph into a froglet and I was going to be caring for them over their Christmas break the teacher wants me to see if I can remove it since she thinks I'm the resident expert on the frogs (yeah right :roll: I've never dealt with this before either). What I was thinking of doing is waiting till it was a froglet and putting it in sterile pedilite with some antifungal medication in it and trying to detach this cyst. My biggest concern is this blood vessel and getting a closer look to see if it's running on the inside of the cyst or the outside because if this bleeds the frog could very well bleed to death. 

Has ANYONE ever heard of this? Does anyone have a suggestion as to what to do for the frog? The kids have become attached but yet they understand that they may lose this frog because of this growth and are surprised it's lasted this long (They've named it Mr.Bubble :lol: ). I planned on replacing the frog if it died but I don't want to kill it to begin with. Suggestions :?:


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Chantel,
Drop an e-mail to Dr. Frye. That's all I can come up with.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Any one have some idea what might help the little guy?  I go to get him on Thursday and by then he will have morphed out completely. Will this cyst go away on it's own? Should I leave it alone? Try to remove it? Anyone know a excellent herp vet in the Denver metro area?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Chantel,

I second what Mike said...I have dealt with Dr. Dave Frye recently with a sick frog and he was incredibly helpful and concerned. He was very quick to respond. The consultation was FREE!


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Chantel-

There is one of the best herp vets known in Greeley, Dr. Roger Klingenberg. I don't know his experience with dart frogs, but he could be worth a try!? And not too far from you. Good luck.

-Shelley


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

I sent an email to Dr. Frye. Hopefully he can shed some light on the situation and I can save this little guy. I've only received one other answer on what do to and that was just leave it alone and it may go away on it's own.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Well here's an update on my freak of nature. It's home with me for Christmas break and I was wrong about it being 60% of it's body. It grew to more then that. :shock: . Well I'll let you see for yourself. 

















Well, I did speak to Dr. Frye via email and even he suggested I leave it alone and see what happens, so I did. This morning I noticed his bubble had "popped" and he had climbed up the side of his container. So now he's dragging around this extra flap of skin, along with his tail. I only hope that it will absorb with his tail because it looks like it attaches at the base of it. I guess we'll see. Just thought I'd put this out there for everyone. I'm beyond expecting advice on this really but maybe it will help someone in the future if and when it ever pops up again. I hope for the kids sake that the little guy survives without too much effort on his part as this has been one hell of an education for 30 3rd graders and their class pet. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

looks like an air bubble. it may morph out with some complications it may have no complications. i have seen it go both ways but im no vet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Well yet another sad update. Mr. Bubbles died sometime last night . He was doing fine when I checked on him before lights out and when I got up this morning, he was dead. I can only guess that an infection got into the broken skin of the cyst even though I kept the little bit of water in there as clean as possible after it ruptured on it's own. I'm just glad it happened when I had it over Christmas break and not when the kids had it.


----------



## dartfrogsandhabitats (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh No!!! he died? Oh goodness. I can only hope for the best for my patricia tadpole. He has the bubble as well. Only back legs so far. Hopefully he will pull through


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Talk about resurrecting an old post...

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

dartfrogsandhabitats said:


> Oh No!!! he died? Oh goodness. I can only hope for the best for my patricia tadpole. He has the bubble as well. Only back legs so far. Hopefully he will pull through


Post a photo if possible. I made a recommendation on another thread for possible treatment.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/168121-tadpole-bubble.html
I'll post some progression photos of one I treated with good results, when I get a chance.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

well...some of us have a hard time catching up on our reading.....


----------

